# Ford Transit gear / clutch problems



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

Just returned from 10 days in France. Started getting problems with gear selection on our AS Duetto Ford Transit. 
After driving for a while and everything nice and hot, if we stopped in traffic, at lights etc, can't select first gear, second and third also getting very sticky, at the extreme have to switch off engine, put it in gear, foot on clutch and start engine again. 
Absolutely no problem changing gears up or down when driving, but then it is a Ford box which are generally good and also as long as you're changing at the right revs you almost don't need the clutch anyway. 
No evidence of the clutch dragging when in gear and pedal fully depressed, clutch pedal travel is correct according to Haynes manual. 
Any suggestions ?, if clutch was worn would expect slip rather than difficulty engaging gears, synchro rings maybe ? Van has done 54,000 mls, 7 yrs old. Any opinions welcomed.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I would suspect that the clutch cover is at fault from the symptoms you're having, the clutch is not fully disengaging, which means the input shaft on the gearbox is still turning due to a 'drag' on it from the clutch, however not quite enough to cause a stall.

Worn cover plate spring and or rusty splines on the input shaft are the commonest causes in my experience :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi haggis

if you cracked a synchro ring it would be most likely only in one specific gear , i think m+d 's pretty much covered it , somethings dragging , this may not be aparent if youre vehicle is heavy as it wont creep foreward like youd expect , i would be tempted to tension the cable a little just to see if it relieves any symptoms . 

im also assuming its not hydraulic and youve already checked that the gear oil is ok :!:


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

thanks folks, actually no I hadn't checked the g.box oil yet, planning to have a good look at it this weekend and thought I'd get some pointers first  (and yes, 'tis a cable type)
could be that the oil was getting thin due to the heat I guess.
thanks for detail on the cover problem M&D, I guess no way of checking that without droppping the g.box and stripping it down.
Also will need to give the van a good run to be able to recreate the symptoms again.
will let you know how I get on


----------

